# Who owns Camanna LI Odin's Eclipse?



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where he went? He was on SW Oregon and had been sold I believe. Thanks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pm Firelight27 I know she had/has him.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Pm Firelight27 I know she had/has him.


Thanks, I do know she owned him, but then no longer does. What a fine buck! Wondered why she got rid of him. I won't be PMing her.


----------

